# 522 upgrade for existing customers



## Randy_B

Just spoke witha rep at the "special" Club Dish hot line and she told me that the deal for exisiting subs to get the 522 is:

$49 delivery fee
$50 install fee

$5 lease fee
$ 4.98 DVR fee

That is it. She said the $99 cost for hook up is a must (at this point, she did say that could change but she didn't think it would). The value is there is no trade in required like the 510 deal (since this is a lease only) and that the $5 lease fee INCLUDES (or is in place of) the extra receiver fee. So for me to replace the 510 with the 522 wouldn't change my bill at all, I would just have to pony up the $99 upfront cost. No comittement either. Just have to turn in the reciever if you cancel the account.

It is nuts to pay a hook up since there is no work required by the dealer. I already have two satellite feeds coming into the jack (it was set up for a second 721) and I have nice Monster cables already in place. So for $99 I get it delivered and the guy screws in the two RG-6 connectors. Whew. Hard work, but . . . worth considering I believe.


----------



## mtsmylie

Did she say anything about when the 522s would become available?

I'm really psyched about finally getting a 522, now I just have to wait for whenever they bring locals here.


----------



## Bob Haller

Consider buying a 522 from E bay, new never activated.

Now cost was well under $200

You will have a $100 upfront cost. owning no lease fee of $5

how long will you keep the 522? in 2 years at $5 a month it will have cost you $25 more to lease......

lease goes oin forever

Buying you can always sell the old box off someday for whatever residual value it has......


----------



## Randy_B

mtsmylie said:


> Did she say anything about when the 522s would become available?
> 
> I'm really psyched about finally getting a 522, now I just have to wait for whenever they bring locals here.


Available to order next Tues, Feb 1.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Bob Haller said:


> Consider buying a 522 from E bay, new never activated.
> 
> Now cost was well under $200
> 
> You will have a $100 upfront cost. owning no lease fee of $5
> 
> how long will you keep the 522? in 2 years at $5 a month it will have cost you $25 more to lease......
> 
> lease goes oin forever
> 
> Buying you can always sell the old box off someday for whatever residual value it has......


No Bob, you are mistaken, Randy_B said the 522 will replace a 2nd receiver, this means that the $5 lease fee will replace the $4.99 extra receiver mirror fee, so at a penny more per month how long will it take for it to be cheaper to own  ? Also as I have said before, it this receiver replaces a single receiver that $5 lease fee includes your locals, if you were getting your locals anyway, this too is a wash. With todays lease plans from E* their are very few if any advantages to owning.


----------



## Bob Haller

maybe I am sufferiig a brain cramp

If you BUY the box from e bay its costs $200 round numbers

If you lease it STILL costs you $99 upfront so round to a $100

So buying costs up front a $100 more but you SAVE the $5 lease fee forever

now lets say you keep the 522 4 years? before upgrading to something new

$5 times 48 is $240 saved on lease fees less the $100 more it costs over the lease amount.

In this case you save $140 over the 4 years plus theres the residual value of the box at the end say $100?

So leasing over buying over a 4 year timeframe still costs you more.

My estimate $240

Now if you WANT to make a generous donation to the charlie Ergen relief fund go right ahead 

ME, I will buy and save $$ over time.

LEASING ANYTHING ALWAYS COSTS MORE!

the fact it replaces a second receiver is meaningless when you look at the long term costs.

plus you dont have to miss work or mess around with a installer coming.

now why am I wrong?


----------



## Jacob S

So if the 522 is added in addition to the existing receivers on the account then the $5 lease fee is charged instead of the additional outlet fee in which would make it the same amount as it is now plus you would actually save $5 additional outlet fee on the second tuner if hooked up to a phone line. Now if you have two receivers on your account currently and you wanted to take both of those off and replace it with the 522 would the $5 lease fee still apply to the first tuner? If you didnt have a phone line connected then would they apply it to the second tuner instead? One could get enough out of the two receivers to make up for the $100 fee upfront but for one receiver half of it.


----------



## finniganps

I don't think they'll give you a 522 unless you have another receiver.

Also, I agree with Chris....it appears that this offer is better to lease than to buy since the cost is $99 and it will cost you more than that on e-bay. Since they charge $5 for the lease fee, but NOT the $4.99 mirror, you're paying 1 cent more than your current setup. I think that's a better deal...plus when they go to MPEG 4, you just give them the receiver back and you don't lose any $$ on it.


----------



## Jacob S

I'm sure they wouldnt leave the 522 owners out when they go to MPEG-4 or they are looking for trouble for not only the 522 owners but all the other DVR owners among the other receivers out there.


----------



## Bob Haller

Bottom line, although it may cost no more than 2 seperate boxes, you could buy it and save bucks over time. dont forget the DVR fee

No provider will make a technical cange and say sorry your box doesnt work anymore your stuck. That be plain dumb.


----------



## mtsmylie

finniganps said:


> I don't think they'll give you a 522 unless you have another receiver.


Is that right?

We've only got 1 television that we watch TV on, and it's currently hooked up to a 510.

I've been looking forward to the 522 because of the improved GUI and the ability to record two things at once, or watch something different from what we're recording.

But you're saying we won't be able to replace the 510 with a 522?


----------



## 1A12

I currently have two 510's and would like a 522 in the den. I already have two lines run and connected to my dp34 switch to the den.I really hope that they will send me the receiver rather than making me take time off of work and pay a guy 50 bucks to pretty much do nothing. If it boils down to it I'll pay the 100 bucks just give me the receiver. Doggonnit! I'm starting to agree with Bob. I might as well just buy the thing. ruck


----------



## BFG

Ah geez Bob!

The monthly fees on leasing and owning are exactly the friggin same. Just get it 

The 522 will always be cheaper leased than the upfront costs if you buy.

Edit: in case you need the monthly figures to "get it" here they are:

Upfront Costs
Lease: $100
Own: $200

Monthly Costs
Lease: $5 lease fee, $4.98 DVR Fee
Own: $4.99 mirror fee, $4.98 DVR fee

They are the same, less a penny!

So at the end of 2 years the $100 savings you get by leasing will always exist! And who needs to own a box anyways just to have property laying around (unless of course you want less than AT programming)


----------



## Randy_B

mtsmylie said:


> Is that right?
> 
> We've only got 1 television that we watch TV on, and it's currently hooked up to a 510.
> 
> I've been looking forward to the 522 because of the improved GUI and the ability to record two things at once, or watch something different from what we're recording.
> 
> But you're saying we won't be able to replace the 510 with a 522?


The rep I spoke with didn't give any indication that 522 couldn't be your only receiver.


----------



## finniganps

BFG said:


> Ah geez Bob!
> 
> The monthly fees on leasing and owning are exactly the friggin same. Just get it
> 
> The 522 will always be cheaper leased than the upfront costs if you buy.
> 
> Edit: in case you need the monthly figures to "get it" here they are:
> 
> Upfront Costs
> Lease: $100
> Own: $200
> 
> Monthly Costs
> Lease: $5 lease fee, $4.98 DVR Fee
> Own: $4.99 mirror fee, $4.98 DVR fee
> 
> They are the same, less a penny!
> 
> So at the end of 2 years the $100 savings you get by leasing will always exist! And who needs to own a box anyways just to have property laying around (unless of course you want less than AT programming)


Yeah....just let it go. Bob didn't follow our responses and still thinks it's cheaper to buy. Leasing is definately the way to go on this one.


----------



## JohnMI

So -- I currently have a 721... Any real incentive to move to the 522 then? It'll cost me $10 more per month, right (since I currently don't pay the lease fee or the DVR fee)? I'm not sure $100 plus $10/month more would be worth it for me to switch from a 721 to a 522...

I'd get name-based recording, yes? Is that currently in the 522? Anything else (assuming that I don't need a second TV output)?

- John...


----------



## BFG

Name based recording, current model that will get better support. Nice colorful interface, 2 DVRs for the price of one.

I'd probably upgrade to the 522 and sell the 721.


----------



## srrobinson2

Hmm..the $99 upfront fee covers installtion--right? I have a 510 and a 921 connected to my DP-34 switch. The 510 is the unit the 522 would replace, and I only have one feed from the DP-34 going to that unit currently. 

How would an installer add another line? It is an interior wall with an entertainment center that weighs several hundred pounds sitting in front of it. 

Can the existing coax carry a multiplexed signal and have a decoder to feed the dual inputs on a 522? Would this be covered by the $99?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm interested in the answer to the above (hope it is still above) question about multi-line... I have a reasonably new house and only one coax feed to each room... IF the installer can do something on the switch side of things at the dish outside, and combine the signals, to be split inside the house... then I'd consider swapping out my 501 for a 522 when they come out.

Otherwise, I was thinking about doing the "free" swap to get a 508 in place of my 501 at some point just to get a new box in the house.


----------



## Mike Richardson

I have DHP...

If it's true that I would have to pay ANOTHER ****ty $5 lease fee on top of $5 or whatever receiver fee (with the DVR fee consumed by AEP) in order to take 2 301s out of service then that's kind of a crappy deal since it doesn't lower the bill any more than it is now. I need to lower my bill a little bit.

The whole point of having a 522 is that you can save $5 per month if you keep it hooked to a phone line, but this crap "$5 lease fee" is just crap and just makes you lose that benefit.

What if they had 322 with "$5 lease fee", who the hell would get it when you can just buy some 301s for cheap and then it's easier to wire up and you don't have to screw with UHF or wiring the video.

Can I convert to DHA or something and save $5 per month? Knowing that I would lose some of the warranty coverage.


----------



## BFG

This is a good question. I'm on DHP as well And I think I wanna send in my DHP equipment and get a 942.

So we're asking if the 522/942 is our only receiver can we get cut in on the new deal where the first receiver is included in the AT package, or will it be $5 over the packs, like our DHP plan is now...

But if you just added the 522/942 to your DHP equipment, then it's very simple. It's just the single $5 lease fee like everyone else. It's not the 4.99 mirror and $5 lease fee like other people think. So no, the lease is not more.


----------



## Bob Haller

When somethings too good to be true I get skeptcal.

Somewhere theres a hook in this, and time will tell.

Myself I NEVER lease anything.....


now currently I have 2 508s with AEP

If I replaced those 2 with one 522 my monthly cost would be? with the phone line connected

just $5 lease fee? If so thats a good deal wonder why?


----------



## BFG

That's the deal take it or not it.


----------



## kingbiged

srrobinson2 said:


> Hmm..the $99 upfront fee covers installtion--right? I have a 510 and a 921 connected to my DP-34 switch. The 510 is the unit the 522 would replace, and I only have one feed from the DP-34 going to that unit currently.
> 
> How would an installer add another line? It is an interior wall with an entertainment center that weighs several hundred pounds sitting in front of it.
> 
> Can the existing coax carry a multiplexed signal and have a decoder to feed the dual inputs on a 522? Would this be covered by the $99?


I have the same situiation with my master bedroom, and it has only one coax lin to the reciever. I wonder if they would install a Dish Pro+ 44??


----------



## John Corn

Leasing is the way to go, I'm glad I didn't buy.  

One question though.....I have the AEP and a 921, will I have to pay a DVR fee If I add a 522 or is the 2nd DVR fee waived?


----------



## BFG

all DVR fees are waived on AEp. Funny you say you're gald you didn't but, then how did you get that 921?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

When I initially went with Dish, I had 2 301 receivers on the DHP... and it cost whatever it was that it cost to have a DHP w/ 2 receivers at that time.

Later, I bought a Model 6000U, and gave them back one of my 301s that was a lease receiver. My bill went down by $5, but they added a $5 2nd receiver access fee for the 6000U that I own... so net change to my bill was nada (not counting the HD package I added of course).

Since then, I swapped my 301 for a 501, that one is still part of the DHP lease plan. My assumption has always been that I could get an 811 on lease and de-activate my 6000U and the price would be the same monthly when all was said/done... OR I could swap my 501 for a 522 when that comes out, and my bill would still be the same afterwards.

I don't think I'm missing anything here... UNLESS Dish charges $5 per tuner in the dual tuner STBs?


----------



## Bob Haller

given this deal the e bay price for 522s will probably fall, since few will want to buy.

if someone wants 2 or more 522s is the $5 per box like the DVR fee or per account?


----------



## JohnMI

BFG said:


> all DVR fees are waived on AEp. Funny you say you're gald you didn't but, then how did you get that 921?


Indeed -- I was wondering the same thing. Because I'd be happy to switch to a lease if it'll include a 921 for $5/month! 

- John...


----------



## cglide

It will do no good to buy a 522 on ebay......It will NOT get activated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poosh

I e-mailed Kristen at the exec office. I asked her about the total charges of the lease and the shipping and install fees. I also asked if the install charge would include the price for a new LNB or if it would include if needed or wanted a DPP to run less lines. I also asked if there would be a trade in, i.e. trade in my 510 or my 301 or both and get the install knocked off and delivery fee if any. this is the response I got.


The existing customer promotion for the 522 is scheduled to be released Feb
1st. It will be a lease option that includes installation. The installers
will determine the best way to complete the install. They may or may not
use DPP equipment. There is $5 lease fee per receiver per month. In some
cases this will replace the $4.99 additional outlet charge. The 522 will
carry the Video-On-Demand fee unless you subscribe to Americans Everything
Package. At this point I am not sure what the installation charge will be
or if there is a trade in option.

Thank you,
Kristen Lovelace
Customer Resolution Specialist
Executive Office of Dish Network


P.S. I also replied back asking about the thing I heard about if it is your only receiver that the lease fee would include your locals and she said it would not.


----------



## JohnMI

cglide said:


> It will do no good to buy a 522 on ebay......It will NOT get activated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why do people keep saying that myth? We've got numerous examples right here in this thread and many more throughout the site of people that HAVE bought 522s on EBay and had them activated. And that was BEFORE DIsh was even allowing non-DHA people to get their hands on them. Now that ANYONE can get one from Dish (granted, under a lease), it will likely get even easier to get your own 522 activated.

- John...


----------



## cglide

> Why do people keep saying that myth? We've got numerous examples right here in this thread and many more throughout the site of people that HAVE bought 522s on EBay and had them activated. And that was BEFORE DIsh was even allowing non-DHA people to get their hands on them. Now that ANYONE can get one from Dish (granted, under a lease), it will likely get even easier to get your own 522 activated.
> 
> - John..


Do you have contacts to get the 522 activated?? 

Where are these contacts???


----------



## JohnMI

cglide said:


> Do you have contacts to get the 522 activated??
> 
> Where are these contacts???


I haven't done it myself, no -- because I love my 721.

However, several people here recently mentioned that they only had to email CEO about it -- which tends to be how most people solve things that don't get handled properly by a CSR.

In any case, you can look around for more details -- but the point is that many people have had 522s that they OWN activated.

- John...


----------



## cglide

> However, several people here recently mentioned that they only had to email CEO about it


 Great, However this address no longer works...I guss too many people have e-mailed them......


----------



## Pepper

cglide said:


> Do you have contacts to get the 522 activated??
> 
> Where are these contacts???


[email protected]

Kristen, as referenced above, is one of the people handling that email address.

She was on vacation the day I got mine activated so her boss ended up handling it.


----------



## JohnMI

cglide said:


> Great, However this address no longer works...I guss too many people have e-mailed them......


The address "works" just fine. 

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

Just because I wanted to be sure, I just emailed CEO and asked if, as a currently non-lease customer, would I be able to activate a 522 that I bought from EBay. The reply (from Kristen) was clearly that I could. She said that as long as the 522 was not a leased receiver (i.e. someone had one under lease and then tried to sell it instead of returning it to Dish) and there was no balance (just like any receiver that you activate), then there would be no problem activating a 522 on my non-lease account.

She also offered to check to make sure there would be no problems if I had the receiver and smartcard numbers from a unit that was for sale.

So, if we could stop telling people that they can't activate any 522s from EBay, that'd be great. Thanks...

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

On a side note, I also emailed and asked if there might be a lease option for an HD DVR (such as the 921 or 942) in the near future like they are doing for the 522. She replied that the only option for a 921 was to buy it, but that there MIGHT be a lease option for the 942 in the future! Now that would be nice...

- John...


----------



## BFG

There is a lease option for the 942, but there's a $250 upfront "fee"


----------



## JohnMI

BFG said:


> There is a lease option for the 942, but there's a $250 upfront "fee"


Hmmm... Interesting. I did not know that. For existing non-lease customers even?

Where can info be found on this? The site doesn't appear to list anything involving a 942 upgrade/lease/whatever...

- John...


----------



## BFG

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=44050

First post has a lot of details and 4 image caps of the fact sheets


----------



## Poosh

I'm kind of confused.
BFG how do you know that there WILL be a lease and that it definately will have the $250 fee?

It seems that a lot of people tend to think or hear a rumor of some sort and spout it as truth. and with Echostar it seems you can't usually tell till the final bell what is going to happen. So I guess it confuses me when the Exec office says there MIGHT but then others say yes and here are the details. That is why I mailed them about the 522 situation and some things that were posted here as fact were defined by the exec office to be not true. I guess the short question is that, if you have a contradictory response to the question then what the Exec Office says? May I be so bold to ask how you came about this information and came to that it was a fact?

And please do not take me as someone wanting to argue. I am not. I am just a bit confused with some of this stuff flying around. And I have been pretty trusting of answers I have received from the exec office. Should I not be?

Larry

Edit Sorry I was slow typing so I didn't see your above response. Thanks for the info. But still does that mean that the Exec office isn't as truthful as thought or are they just slow to get info almost as much as regular csr's?


----------



## BFG

The info came from Dish. 

I didn't make it up. 

There are several others that know of the deal as well...


----------



## JohnMI

BFG said:


> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=44050
> 
> First post has a lot of details and 4 image caps of the fact sheets


Oh -- now I see. Yes, read my post again. I said that I was asking about non-DHA customers that want to lease a 942 -- like they are going to be able to do with the 522 in a week or so.

That thread says that the 942 will be a lease item "in the DHA package."

That's completely different than what I was mentioning. Kristen, in her reply to me, said that the 942 might be available for lease to someone like me -- that is not a DHA customer. At least, that's what I asked her about, so I assume that is what she meant in the reply.

Also, just so we are clear -- you said that the 942 was available as a lease. Doesn't what you linked to suggest that it WILL be available -- not IS available. With Dish, there is a big difference -- they've said lots of things that haven't come to pass. I think this one will, but you still should be clear that it looks like it WILL be available. Your post made me think it was right now...

- John...


----------



## BFG

IS / WILL what's the big deal, it's going to happen, in a matter of weeks. I really don't think the DHA wording matters, I think anyone should be able to lease it...


----------



## JohnMI

BFG said:


> IS / WILL what's the big deal, it's going to happen, in a matter of weeks. I really don't think the DHA wording matters, I think anyone should be able to lease it...


Ok -- no offense -- but that is all just HUGE speculation. Dish certainly HAS treated lease and own customers completely differently in the past when it comes to offers. To suggest that even though it SAYS DHA that they will also be willing to lease it to non-DHA for the same just because you "think anyone should be able to lease it" really means nothing.

Especially since, right after the mention of the lease, it says that new non-DHA people will be able to buy it.

Odd to say that DHA people will be able to lease it and then go on to mention that new non-DHA people will be able to BUY it if they really do mean that ANYONE can lease it.

So, we will see, yes -- but you seem so "sure" on things that are definitely not "sure."

And, yes, when you are telling people what is available here -- there IS a big difference between IS AVAILABLE and WILL BE AVAILABLE SOON. 

- John...


----------



## John Corn

BFG said:


> all DVR fees are waived on AEp. Funny you say you're gald you didn't but, then how did you get that 921?


 I've bought all my boxes, the 522 will be my first lease.


----------



## Bogey62

John Corn said:


> Leasing is the way to go, I'm glad I didn't buy.
> 
> One question though.....I have the AEP and a 921, will I have to pay a DVR fee If I add a 522 or is the 2nd DVR fee waived?


I have a 721 and pay the $1.99 per month for the extended warranty -- I'm on my 4th 721 in 2 years right now! Would leasing a 522 have any type of lifetime warranty (swapout) or would I also have to pay an extended warranty fee on a leased unit?


----------



## **pinke_13**

all leased equipment are allways covered by warrenty but still have to pay for shipping


----------



## Bogey62

**pinke_13** said:


> all leased equipment are allways covered by warrenty but still have to pay for shipping


I pay $15 to swap out 721s now, I assume that will remain the same.

What I really need to do is talk to someone who went from a 721 single receiver to a 522 and is using it as a single receiver. The 721 has its share of bugs, so I'd like to see how they compare to a 522's bugs.


----------



## Pepper

Bogey62 said:


> What I really need to do is talk to someone who went from a 721 single receiver to a 522 and is using it as a single receiver. The 721 has its share of bugs, so I'd like to see how they compare to a 522's bugs.


That would be me. We use our box in single mode almost exclusively, but the ability to watch two DVR events in two different rooms comes in handy occasionally.

If Dish can fix the very annoying audio dropouts/pixelation issue, I will be satisfied. There are a few other minor issues such as the occasional recorded program having the wrong name, and intermittent non-functional caller ID. I am in the process of documenting them here: http://www.pepper.net/echostar/receiver/522/


----------



## Jacob S

I have ran this upgrade deal by some people and they just didn't seem interested once they found out that they had to pay $99 upfront. I do not think people are willing to shell out very much money upfront if any at all anymore particularly if they didnt have to pay for the system in the first place. I find that those that did pay for their system to begin with are used to the fact that there is a cost in the hardware and willing to pay for additional receivers when they want one.


----------



## srrobinson2

jgoggan said:


> Why do people keep saying that myth? We've got numerous examples right here in this thread and many more throughout the site of people that HAVE bought 522s on EBay and had them activated. And that was BEFORE DIsh was even allowing non-DHA people to get their hands on them. Now that ANYONE can get one from Dish (granted, under a lease), it will likely get even easier to get your own 522 activated.
> 
> - John...


I called yesterday about this promotion and was topld that 522s were ONLY available via lease and that any 522s for sale anywhere were not legitimate. The CSR told me that Dish would flag them as "hot" and would NOT activate them.

He also told me that the installation fee was mandatory. I will be replacing a 510 receiver when the promotion is active, and my bill will increase $5/month due to the lease fee--which is contrary to some of the posts in here. Given the $100 up front and the additional $5/month, this deal is not as sweet as it appeared initially. It is still cheaper than buying another 510 unit, so I will still go forward...


----------



## stonecold

srrobinson, 

Well other than the fact that many others have bought there 522 and then activated it some on there own some with the help of mr Haller. But no it not as simple as calling up dish a regular csr will not activate it a CEO csr will. And that is if it still never been activated before.


----------



## coreillydbstalk

Hi everyone. I currently have a 510 and a 301 with the Top120, the HBO/Cinemax Package, and local channels. If I trade in the 510 and the 301 for a single 522 how will my bill change? Will I be paying more, less, or the same? By the way when I get the 522 it will be always be plugged directly in a phone wall jack. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnMI

srrobinson2 said:


> I called yesterday about this promotion and was topld that 522s were ONLY available via lease and that any 522s for sale anywhere were not legitimate. The CSR told me that Dish would flag them as "hot" and would NOT activate them.


Well, you were lied to -- happens all the time.

In any case, as was explained before... In general, 522s were indeed only available under a lease program. However, some dealers got them and sold them -- directly to customers. Not under a lease.

Some of these exist on EBay. MOST of the 522s on EBay ARE PRIOR LEASE UNITS THAT DISH WILL NOT ACTIVATE! However, there are some legit ones also. What you need to do is get the R00 number and contact [email protected] and POLITELY ask them to check it for you to see if it is a clean-and-clear 522.

They DO exist -- and they WILL activate them.



> He also told me that the installation fee was mandatory. I will be replacing a 510 receiver when the promotion is active, and my bill will increase $5/month due to the lease fee--which is contrary to some of the posts in here.


That seems exactly like what I have been hearing here, actually. From the beginning, I was told that there would be a $5/month lease fee -- therefore, bills would go up by $5/month.

Mine, actually, will probably go up by $10/month if I go from my 721 to the 522 -- I assume for the $5/month lease fee plus the VOD fee that I was exempt from before.



> Given the $100 up front and the additional $5/month, this deal is not as sweet as it appeared initially. It is still cheaper than buying another 510 unit, so I will still go forward...


Indeed -- the up-front fee wasn't for certain before -- I was hoping that they'd do the 522 with no up-front fee. They appear to be doing it at $100...

Still probably a better deal for me to sell my 721 and go for the 522 though -- although, I still have to give it some thought now...

- John...


----------



## SimpleSimon

coreillydbstalk said:


> Hi everyone. I currently have a 510 and a 301 with the Top120, the HBO/Cinemax Package, and local channels. If I trade in the 510 and the 301 for a single 522 how will my bill change? Will I be paying more, less, or the same? By the way when I get the 522 it will be always be plugged directly in a phone wall jack. Thanks for the help.


 If you're plugged into a phone line, you'll save $5/month. Otherwise, it's a break-even.


----------



## buckyp

Earlier there was a discussion about the difference between the buy and the lease.
From what some were saying, is there no $5 additional receiver fee if you lease? I currently lease the 510 and pay $5 lease, $5 VOD and $5 additional receiver. If this is the same for the 522, then I'll buy and save the $5 lease. If I don't have to shell out the $5 for the additional receiver, I'll lease.

Please help clarify


----------



## Bogey62

Pepper said:


> That would be me. We use our box in single mode almost exclusively, but the ability to watch two DVR events in two different rooms comes in handy occasionally.
> 
> If Dish can fix the very annoying audio dropouts/pixelation issue, I will be satisfied. There are a few other minor issues such as the occasional recorded program having the wrong name, and intermittent non-functional caller ID. I am in the process of documenting them here: http://www.pepper.net/echostar/receiver/522/


You have the audio dropout/pixelization on the 522? I have had that issue for the past 2 weeks or so with my 721. If so, this is not at all encouraging. 

Do you miss anything about the 721 at all?


----------



## retiredTech

Bogey62 said:


> You have the audio dropout/pixelization on the 522? I have had that issue for the past 2 weeks or so with my 721. If so, this is not at all encouraging.
> 
> Do you miss anything about the 721 at all?


This would indicate that the minor(1sec or so) audio dropout/pixelization is a system wide error. I suspect it is a compression error and not a reciever error. I also have noticed this on my 721 and suspected it was NOT the reciever's fault but rather a data stream/compression fault.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I get the same thing on my 921. It is very erratic and comes and goes. I have had all my cables replaced and new lnbs and it still happens. I thought it was because of the diplexors in use with my ota antenna.


----------



## Bogey62

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I get the same thing on my 921. It is very erratic and comes and goes. I have had all my cables replaced and new lnbs and it still happens. I thought it was because of the diplexors in use with my ota antenna.


Everyone needs to call about this problem so that the techs can stop saying it's an isolated problem with the individual's system. It's obviously systemwide, as strated earlier.

I called about the problem with my 721 and was given a couple of nonsense remedies.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

They always say that when you call and report a problem to Dish. " We have never had that one before. I will fill out an unreported technical report if you want. " 

Deny, Deny, Deny, is the first answer by most csrs with Dish. I have been with them for 8 years and have heard that one on any tech problems with the origional dishplayer 7100/7200 dvrs that drove me crazy, all the way to the 721 and now 921 dvrs. I don't even call anymore since it does no good. You can fill out unsual bug report if you want, but I don't know how much good it will do. 

I actually think that reporting the problems on these and other web boards does more good since Dish actually reads these boards daily. I know I have talked to one of the guys in the tech department that said he has been assigned to do that daily . Free Feed back without having to talk to customers . It's great for Dish . They didn't have to pay anyone to beta test their software bugs. We actually pay for the privilege to beta test when we upgrade to their newest receivers. 

And you wonder why Dish makes profit and Directv doesn't?


----------



## Bogey62

Mike D-CO5 said:


> They always say that when you call and report a problem to Dish. " We have never had that one before. I will fill out an unreported technical report if you want. "
> 
> (snip)
> 
> And you wonder why Dish makes profit and Directv doesn't?


This is not at all encouraging! 

What I really dislike about calling in with a problem is the attitude I get that makes me feel like I don't know what the hell I'm talking about! I KNOW the 721 by heart after 2 years of use and 3 replacement units (4 721s in all).

The "stuttering video" upon playback or during a delayed viewing has been there since day one and still has never been addressed, as far as I can tell. EVERY 721 I have had has had that problem. You can never just dub a movie off unattended, becasue sure as hell it will have some glitch during playback so you need to babysit the movie and watch every frame for screwups.

I am seriously considering going to Directv and seeing if the DVR-grass is greener over there, as far as glitch-free recording/playback is concerned. I own y 721, so I could just sell the whole mess and switch over...


----------



## Jacob S

I remember when I was told "this is the first time I have heard of this problem" and all of that. I was thinking "you GOT to be kidding me!!!!!" That was a year or two ago. Thats what I was told when it came to having problems with the locals at 105 as well. I found out from another retailer that he contacted them and had the transponders changed that they transmit to. I also had them tell me that it was their first time of hearing such a problem when I called in about a DVR issue.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I think the psychology of the csrs and of Dish is, if they act like they have never heard of the problem before ,you the customer will think you screwed up and you don't know what you are talking about. This works 95% of the time if you are a new Dish customer and you aren't familiar with Dish receivers. :sure: 

After 8 years I have learned to bypass the csr and go straight to the techs instead. I listen to their line of bull and then say back to them "Yeah I know YOU have never heard of this one, BUT heres the problem. " I will often explain the entire problem and will mention that I saw this problem on the Dbstalk website and others are experiencing it too. This often will make the tech drop the official first line of Bull**** and then start talking to you about what is really going on. They even seem to have a little respect for you when they think that you are a member of these web boards.  

But one thing you must remember with Dish software. For every bug they fix they will usually introduce about 3 more to take it's place. Look at the 721 for instance. It worked quite well till they tried to add Dish Home. Now you will lose the guide , the receiver will stop working with the remote, and You have that wonderful channel banner ; "Channel 77 unknown channel" on each and every recording. Dish home still does not fully work with ALL of it's applications. This was promised by 10/01/04 and it still hasn't happened. I talked to the head of the Dish home software on the phone and he promised this would happen by that date and you see it still isn't working. :nono2: 

If you wait long enough they will eventulaly get all the bugs worked out and it will become not only stable but discontinued too. Both the 721 and the 921 ,which is still a work in progress, are discontinued. The 522 which is over a year old and now , will be available to all current customers for lease, is still not stable and has many picture quality and audio problems. They had a year to get this right and still no go. That is why I have given up on the 921 and the older 721s. By this fall I will have to have a newer mpeg4 hd dvr anyway. Soon enough I will have to have newer mpeg4 sd receivers too. So eventually all of these problems will be replaced by newer more current bugs on their latest and greatest receivers. 

You didn't think that the new mpeg4 hd receivers will work right , right out of the box , did you?


----------



## royalstation

I just called Dish Network to try and upgrade to the 522. The Tech told me that because I got the 510 in Sept. I'm only allowed 1 upgrade per year. I asked if she would extend my contract. She said that I still wouldn't be able to get the 522.
Is there another way to get around this?

Any help or info would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## jdmart

Ordered my 522 this morning on DHP (no commitment; $49 upgrade fee) to go with my two 811's. The "one upgrade per year" was mentioned by the CSR. So hope to upgrade to MPEG-4 in a year or so.


----------



## Poosh

Do you have to pay an install charge too?


----------



## mtsmylie

So Re: the "one upgrade per year" ...

Twin Falls is one of the areas said to be getting locals soon, and from what I understand, I may need an extra/different dish to receive them.

Will that count as a upgrade, or can I safely get the 522 now? Alternately, should I wait until the locals are available (hopefully soon) and get both done at the same time?


----------



## shetani

Poosh said:


> Do you have to pay an install charge too?


To answer your question, I just got my 522 Upgrade a few minutes ago and the install charge is optional(At least thats what they told me) but you would still need to have two feeds coming into your receiver so if you already have two line feeds coming in,....save your $49 for something better like........the upcoming programming price increases


----------



## srrobinson2

I argued with my CSR and her supervisor about the install fee and was told--no exceptions--$99. I am scheduled for "install" next Tuesday.

Also, they initially scheduled me for an upgrade and planned to take my 510. I told them that I owned it and they could not take it, so they changed my order to an additional receiver and said I could keep the 510.

The $99 was required either way. I already have all of my wiring run--this is a joke. The installer will simply plug the new one in for $99.

Any ideas how I can get around this??


----------



## srrobinson2

I'll post the reply when (and if) I receive one.

Sent: Tuesday, February 01, 2005 5:52 PM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: 522 Promotion
Importance: High

Hello, I have been a Dish subscriber for several years, and today, I called to take advantage of the 522 offer for existing customers. I currently have a 510 and a Dish 921 ($1000 variety). When I spoke to the CSR, she indicated that I must pay a $99 installation fee for the 522. I explained that I already have two satellite input lines run and the necessary output lines as well. She said that she had no option to ship me a 522 and that an installer must deliver and install the machine which was why I had to pay the $99 fee.

She also indicated that the installer would take my 510. I protested due to the fact that I purchased that unit, and she then set me up for an additional receiver instead of an upgrade, but I still had to pay the $99 fee. I would greatly appreciate some relief here. I have already done all of the work (wiring, etc.), and I would like some credit for this. I do not need an installer, just the new 522 unit. In addition to being a loyal Dish subscriber for the past 7 years, I bought a 921 last January for $1000 and beta tested the unit for almost 12 months before it was fully functional (and I am being generous by using that term).

I you can cancel my installation (which is scheduled for Feb 8) and ship me a 522 in order to waive the $99 fee, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Bob Haller

all in all i think its easier to just buy a brand new one from e bay and install it yourself. at 149 the price is a wash too.

you can always peddle the 522 off when you upgrade again.


----------



## Swampthing

srrobinson2.... why did you write the following in another thread: "I also took advantage today, and my cost was $99." Which one is the truth?


----------



## buckyp

I called for my 522 today and the csr said they couldn't do it because I just got the 510. I e-mailed amanda who responded to my [email protected] e-mail in december. She called me on the phone with 5 minutes of my e-mail and said she would get me the 522. she said it would cost me $99. I agreed and it is being installed Saturday.

Also to re affirm the 522 ebay activations. When I spoke to Amanda on the phone, she said she would activate one for me if I bought one off e-bay.


----------



## srrobinson2

Swampthing said:


> srrobinson2.... why did you write the following in another thread: "I also took advantage today, and my cost was $99." Which one is the truth?


What do you mean--which one is the truth? To my knowledge, I did not state conflicting things in my posts.


----------



## srrobinson2

Ok--After contacting [email protected], here is the update from Kristen:

No way around the $99 upfront fee - period! She was very polite, but explained that this promotion only had the $99 fee option and that my only other choice was to buy a 522 from a retailer and install it myself to avoid the fee. She explained that some retailers were selling these (which is in-line with what many have already said), but then she challenged the reasoning for doing that--*Bob, you may be particularly interested in this next part!*

She explained that because I am replacing a 510 (which I own and currently pay a $5/mo VOD fee) and I am keeping my 921 (which I also pay a $5 VOD and $4.99 extra receiver fee/mo) that my bill will only go up 1 penny when I discontinue service on my 510. The reason for this is that my 921 will become my primary unit, so the $4.99 extra receiver fee goes away, but the new 522 will carry a $5/mo lease fee and will not have any additional receiver fee associated with it since I own at least one of my receivers. So, net result is that my additional fees will be $.01 per month.

If I bought a 522 for $149, then it would take me *417 years * (at 1 penny a month) to break even and cover the additional $50 over Dish's $99 install fee.

Since my main concern was paying $99 for an installation that I don't need because I already have the necessary wiring and switches in place, I confirmed that I could have the 522 installed anywhere and that appropriate wiring and switches were included. Kristen confirmed this, so I plan to have the unit installed in a different location in order to have an additional switch and wiring installed for future use.

All in all, the $99 fee for future growth and an additional tuner and the added $.01/month--this is a good deal!!!   

BTW--thanks to everyone who turned me onto the [email protected] address. I was amazed at the prompt and knowledgable response! Imagine, customer service and a good deal for existing customers all in the same day!


----------



## zman977

per dish today about our 522 upgrade. we were told by phone we could keep our 510 receiver and trade our 501 for the 522. NOT the case. To upgrade, they have to take both our recievers (100hrs and 35 hrs) and we will receive 1 522 receiver for 2 tv's. did not do the upgrade since the phone rep did not tell us this and we still have shows on our 510 receiver. Plus we would lose 35 hours....instead of gaining a 100 hour reciever for the 35 hour.


----------



## Jacob S

So you have to give up two of your DVR's to lease one DVR that has less time to record than the other two that you have?


----------



## Bob Haller

I am watching this thread with interest. made to turn in boxes, err maybe not, $99 fee $148 fee?

Wonder how long till this all gets worked out.

No doubt mentioning your a poster here helps to get a better deal at thew CEO office level, they REALLY DONT want to get blasted here...........


----------



## Ron Barry

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ... But one thing you must remember with Dish software. For every bug they fix they will usually introduce about 3 more to take it's place....
> 
> .... If you wait long enough they will eventulaly get all the bugs worked out and it will become not only stable but discontinued too....


If this was anywhere near to actually reality, Dish would never have a stable box. Bit of a contridiction wouldn't you say Mike? However, I do agree with you when you release new software you will fix some things and in doing so it is possible to introduce new bugs or even old ones. Trick is to fix a lot more than you break. In general my experiences have been Dish has done that, though at times they have create some real woopers.

As to the 522, From what I have read a lot of people are having stable experiences and some are not. Like any receiver YMMV. To some the 811 is still the biggest POS, while most people are either satisfied with or generally like it from the posts I have read.


----------



## garypen

The 2nd part of Mike's statement is absofrigginlutely correct.


----------



## Ron Barry

garypen said:


> The 2nd part of Mike's statement is absofrigginlutely correct.


If you are most of the time adding 3 bugs for every one you fix you, the possibility of having a stable box is very unlikely. You also have to add into the equation feature additions that by nature introduce a larger number of defect than if only bug fixes were actually done.

In either case, I think Mike's statements were contridictions and not accurate from my experience. I would have to say the second would be more accurate than the first, but in the world moving technology that is not all that odd.


----------



## Swampthing

srrobinson2 said:


> What do you mean--which one is the truth? To my knowledge, I did not state conflicting things in my posts.


In one post you said you were upset you had to pay a $99 install fee, yet in another post you said your total cost was $99. Didn't you pay anything for the unit?


----------



## **pinke_13**

you pay $99 for the install some people have to pay $148 and just $5 a month and $4.98 for the dvr service fee and why would you buy one to own if you ever diso tou cant use so what would be the point if need to be replaced you dont have to buy extended warenty for it lf leased allways covered


----------



## srrobinson2

Swampthing said:


> In one post you said you were upset you had to pay a $99 install fee, yet in another post you said your total cost was $99. Didn't you pay anything for the unit?


The $99 fee was all I had to pay. The reason I was upset about it was that they said it was for installation, and I already had all of the wiring in place, so paying $99 for someone to simply "plug it in" did not seem right to me. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## JohnMI

zman977 said:


> per dish today about our 522 upgrade. we were told by phone we could keep our 510 receiver and trade our 501 for the 522. NOT the case. To upgrade, they have to take both our recievers (100hrs and 35 hrs) and we will receive 1 522 receiver for 2 tv's. did not do the upgrade since the phone rep did not tell us this and we still have shows on our 510 receiver. Plus we would lose 35 hours....instead of gaining a 100 hour reciever for the 35 hour.


Now -- just to be sure -- are you under a LEASE plan currently? Or do you OWN the 501 and 510? If you own them, I can't see them trying to suggest that you have to turn them in.

In fact, when I called, I was told that I had the OPTION of turning in my (owned) 721 for a $25 credit off of the $99 upgrade price. I declined, of course. 

So -- are those two units leased?

- John...


----------



## Chucky

I called to get the upgrade to the 522. Told me $99 total. I asked if it was up front or put on the next bill. Told me upfront. Had to be a credit card or debit card payment. I have neither of them. I gues I'm SOL on this deal unless there is another way to pay the $99. I also asked about sending a check in and I was told no.


----------



## garypen

Ron Barry said:


> In either case, I think Mike's statements were contridictions and not accurate from my experience. I would have to say the second would be more accurate than the first, but in the world moving technology that is not all that odd.


They are contradictions. But, the latter half, taken by itself, is accurate. Once Dish gets a receiver to work _well_ (it's never perfect), they discontinue it, and release another beta-level product in its place. When that one finally works right, they discontinue that one for another beta product, and so on, and so on, and so on....


----------



## Bogey62

garypen said:


> They are contradictions. But, the latter half, taken by itself, is accurate. Once Dish gets a receiver to work _well_ (it's never perfect), they discontinue it, and release another beta-level product in its place. When that one finally works right, they discontinue that one for another beta product, and so on, and so on, and so on....


They discontinued the 721, but it is nowhere near perfect.


----------



## JohnMI

Bogey62 said:


> They discontinued the 721, but it is nowhere near perfect.


But it is one of the best out there. I agree that they tend to discontinue their best stuff.

At this point in time, the 721 is probably the best non-HD receiver that they offer, IMO. With the possible exception of the 522, which wasn't even readily available to us mere mortals until two days ago...

- John...


----------



## zman977

jgoggan said:


> Now -- just to be sure -- are you under a LEASE plan currently? Or do you OWN the 501 and 510? If you own them, I can't see them trying to suggest that you have to turn them in.
> 
> - John...


They're leased.


----------



## Ron Barry

garypen said:


> They are contradictions. But, the latter half, taken by itself, is accurate. Once Dish gets a receiver to work _well_ (it's never perfect), they discontinue it, and release another beta-level product in its place. When that one finally works right, they discontinue that one for another beta product, and so on, and so on, and so on....


So you agree with me?


----------



## Jacob S

I also think the 721 was one of their best SD receivers while the 522 still has some bugs to work out but is one of their best as well.


----------



## garypen

Ron Barry said:


> So you agree with me?


Yes...and no.


----------



## Bogey62

jgoggan said:


> But it is one of the best out there. I agree that they tend to discontinue their best stuff.
> 
> At this point in time, the 721 is probably the best non-HD receiver that they offer, IMO. With the possible exception of the 522, which wasn't even readily available to us mere mortals until two days ago...
> 
> - John...


Which leaves me with the decision to switch to the 522 and sell off my 721, or just stick it out with the bugs in the 721 that will most likely never be fixed.


----------



## Jacob S

You may want to just add the 522 onto the account and see how buggy it is first before dropping the 721 off of the account. I decided to keep both.


----------



## MikeW

The things to consider if you drop a 721 for a 522:


CONS:
1) DVR Fee
2) Install Fee
3) Software stability?

PROS:
1) 2 seperate outputs
2) NBR??
3) Software stability?

I'm staying with the 721 for now.


----------



## Bogey62

MikeW said:


> The things to consider if you drop a 721 for a 522:
> 
> CONS:
> 1) DVR Fee


Yes, which would amount to $9.98 per month more than I am paying now ($4.98 DVR fee + $5 lease fee)



> 2) Install Fee


Yes, another $99 up front.



> 3) Software stability?


That's the big unknown issue for me.



> PROS:
> 1) 2 seperate outputs


Personally, I would just lock it into single TV mode and use it as a 721.



> 2) NBR??


Would be nice, but I don't want to pay $99 + $9.98 a month just to gain this over the 721. I want to gain a virtually bug-free DVR -- this is my main concern.



> 3) Software stability?


Again, this is my main reason to change, if I even do so. I want to KNOW that the 522 doesn't stutter upon playback, but I fear it does according to another thread I have going.



> I'm staying with the 721 for now.


This is likely what I will end up doing too -- I had high hopes for the 522, but I doubt it will pan out to my liking.


----------



## JohnMI

Bogey62 said:


> Which leaves me with the decision to switch to the 522 and sell off my 721, or just stick it out with the bugs in the 721 that will most likely never be fixed.


I am in the exact same boat, my friend. Trying to decide what to do. And, like you, I'd be looking at the additional $9.98/month.

I'm seriously thinking about buying a 522 instead of leasing. Then it would only add $5/month...

- John...


----------



## Bogey62

jgoggan said:


> I am in the exact same boat, my friend. Trying to decide what to do. And, like you, I'd be looking at the additional $9.98/month.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a 522 instead of leasing. Then it would only add $5/month...
> 
> - John...


I considered that too, but then you get into the whole issue of legit 522s that will actually be activated by E*. Not sure if I want to risk $200 or so on a potential scam on eBay. *shrug*


----------



## buckyp

Chucky said:


> I called to get the upgrade to the 522. Told me $99 total. I asked if it was up front or put on the next bill. Told me upfront. Had to be a credit card or debit card payment. I have neither of them. I gues I'm SOL on this deal unless there is another way to pay the $99. I also asked about sending a check in and I was told no.


When amanda called me and told me she would help me. She offered to have me pay up front or put it on my bill. I said put it on my bill and she said OK.

Maybe try the [email protected]

It worked great for me.


----------



## John Corn

I got in on the 522 lease tonight.....$99.00


----------



## **pinke_13**

there system wont ley u put it on your bill must be payed for[

QUOTE=buckyp]When amanda called me and told me she would help me. She offered to have me pay up front or put it on my bill. I said put it on my bill and she said OK.

Maybe try the [email protected]

It worked great for me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## **pinke_13**

my roommate is in the atr team at dish


----------



## JohnMI

The troll has moved into a new thread... heh.

- John...


----------



## buckyp

**pinke_13** said:


> there system wont ley u put it on your bill must be payed for[
> 
> QUOTE=buckyp]When amanda called me and told me she would help me. She offered to have me pay up front or put it on my bill. I said put it on my bill and she said OK.
> 
> Maybe try the [email protected]
> 
> It worked great for me.


[/QUOTE]

Dude.
Talk only of what you know. You've been throwing out false info on several threads.

But, I wish you were right. Then the 522 cost me nothing since I didn't give them a credit card.


----------



## littleflurry

Did they tell you over the phone they take all your receivers (if you have 2 receivers now) and you get 1 522 reciever? We have a 510 in our living room and a 501 in our bedroom. When we called they told us on the phone, they would take the 501 and exchange it for the 522 for the 99 upgrade fee. Right now we have 100 hours in the living room and 35 in our bedroom. Granted we don't have the dual tuner or the name based recording but we would lose 35 hours of recording time. Plus we can only record on 1 receiver on the 522. Very NOT happy with Dish Network right now.....we had stuff recorded on the 510 we had not backed up yet so we told the installer not to proceed and he even called Dish and was really mad at them for not explaining this at all to us. I have 6 photos on NBC news saved on our receiver that I would not have been able to replace. And our VCR quit a week ago. We had moved the 510 receiver to our bedroom and we were going to have the 522 installed in the bedroom.



Randy_B said:


> Just spoke witha rep at the "special" Club Dish hot line and she told me that the deal for exisiting subs to get the 522 is:
> 
> $49 delivery fee
> $50 install fee
> 
> $5 lease fee
> $ 4.98 DVR fee
> 
> That is it. She said the $99 cost for hook up is a must (at this point, she did say that could change but she didn't think it would). The value is there is no trade in required like the 510 deal (since this is a lease only) and that the $5 lease fee INCLUDES (or is in place of) the extra receiver fee. So for me to replace the 510 with the 522 wouldn't change my bill at all, I would just have to pony up the $99 upfront cost. No comittement either. Just have to turn in the reciever if you cancel the account.
> 
> It is nuts to pay a hook up since there is no work required by the dealer. I already have two satellite feeds coming into the jack (it was set up for a second 721) and I have nice Monster cables already in place. So for $99 I get it delivered and the guy screws in the two RG-6 connectors. Whew. Hard work, but . . . worth considering I believe.


----------



## littleflurry

Jacob S said:


> So you have to give up two of your DVR's to lease one DVR that has less time to record than the other two that you have?


yep


----------



## **pinke_13**

if you own the rcvr you do not have to return the rcvr do not let the tech take the rcvr dish will ship u out boxes so if you wanna send it back you get $25 dollors if leased you have to return it but do not give to the tech ship it out so the tech does not get you charged for it


----------



## gjverrettjr

Ok, I thought I was going to take advantage of the existing customer upgrade for $49 like it stated on the website but was told it was going to be $148. That's when I read on this site about the different fees depending on your "status" with DiSH. $49 install for some $99 for others(including me 6 year AEP customer)Well I logged on to the Dish site today and saw that the Lease upgrade fee is now listed as $99. So I decided to call to get the upgrade at the $99 price. Girl said nothing about an installation fee or anything extra (as mentioned in my first call to dish) so I asked about extra charges and she said there is only the $99 fee as listed on the website, that's it. I scheduled an install for Tuesday!


----------



## jmc98

it sounds like a good deal one question though 

how do they hook up a second tv to the 522? wiring should not be an issue thinking about a 921 for me


----------



## cdru

srrobinson2 said:


> If I bought a 522 for $149, then it would take me *417 years * (at 1 penny a month) to break even and cover the additional $50 over Dish's $99 install fee.


True. But when you want to upgrade again or quit or whatever, you have to return your receiver to Dish for $0, while if you owned it you could have sold it to someone or put it up on eBay. Could you have gotten $149 for it later? maybe...maybe not. But I could almost guarantee that you could get more then $50 for it, making it an almost better investment over the lease.


----------



## michaelgizzi

I jumped on the 522 upgrade last week. I am not 100% sold on this receiver yet. I had the 501, and it was getting old, making a lot of noise, and just didn't have enough hours of storage. WIth that said I decided I was willing to pay $5 more per month for the ability to watch one channel and record another (god, what a novel concept -- Dish is now in the early 1980s!!!  ) 

The 522 looks nice; it runs quiet. It has a nicer GUI, although it is more complex in using the DVR features. Some of the options are just more confusing to use. But with time, it should be easy enough to master.

My biggest issue is with the quality of the recordings. Yes, I can record from two feeds at once, but when I am playing back I sometimes notice that there are occasional hiccups in either the audio feed or occasionally blocks of pixelization in the picture. Doesn't last for long, but I am noticing much more minor glitches than I ever did with my old 501. AND since I have a DVD Recorder, I am not thrilled with making imperfect copies of the shows. This does not happen all the time, but I have seen glitches in three movies I have recorded. 

I have not decided if 1) I have a defective recorder; or if 2) the diplexing going on in the install has caused erratic glitches (I seriously doubt this); or if this is just a new receiver with new receiver glitches that will go away with firmware updates. 

If it is #1, at least I can have them replace it, since it is on a lease.


----------



## JohnMI

michaelgizzi said:


> WIth that said I decided I was willing to pay $5 more per month for the ability to watch one channel and record another (god, what a novel concept -- Dish is now in the early 1980s!!!  )


Actually, you can now record TWO channels at once while watching a pre-recorded THIRD. I didn't see many units doing that in the 1980s...

- John...


----------



## buckyp

jgoggan said:


> Actually, you can now record TWO channels at once while watching a pre-recorded THIRD. I didn't see many units doing that in the 1980s...
> 
> - John...


Actually, you can record two channels while watching TWO pre-recorded shows at once.

Very cool


----------



## JohnMI

True, true! I forgot about that (since I'm a 721 user currently)!

- John...


----------



## buckyp

jgoggan said:


> True, true! I forgot about that (since I'm a 721 user currently)!
> 
> - John...


It's such A great feature. I can watch what I've recorded and the kids can watch what they want. No more fighting like we did with the 510.


----------



## 1A12

Hey everybody, since this thread talks about 510's and the 522 here's my spin on things. I currently have two 510's and a 301. One 510 is in the den where I do most of my tv watching,the other one in the master bed room and the 301 in my spare room. Several months ago I went ahead and ran an additional line in the den for a 522 with the intent of swapping out ONE of the 510's. WELLLL. Dish wants me to return both of my 510's for one 522. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. For starters another line to the bedroom? No! 522 TV2 is not stereo.522 TV2 cannot be connected via s-video either. Plus I would be losing about 100 hrs. recording time. We won't mention paying 50 bucks for someone to just plug it in. I may want to buy a 522 off of ebay for 200 bucks. That way I keep both 510's or I could just send one back. I could buy another 510 and run two to the tv in the den (video1&2). The only problem with buying any of the receivers is that Dish is going to mpeg4 sometime in the next two years which will render them worthless. Personally I think Dish is shooting themselves in the foot for the way they are conducting business. PS. I have the AEP package so my bill shouldn't go up whatever I do. Oh well maybe say the heck with it and do nothing.


----------



## Bill R

1A12 said:


> The only problem with buying any of the receivers is that Dish is going to mpeg4 sometime in the next two years which will render them worthless.


You have a very BIG misunderstanding of what the DBS vendors will be using MPEG4 for. Both DISH and DirecTV will be using MPEG4 for HD tranmissions. None of the receivers that you mentioned in your post are HD receivers so you point (about MPGE4) isn't valid. You do bring up some other good points though. I really can't understand why DISH requires ALL subscribers to pay an installation fee for a 522. I know that they want it done right but a lot of us can do it better than a lot of installers.


----------



## Bob Haller

Bill R said:


> You have a very BIG misunderstanding of what the DBS vendors will be using MPEG4 for. Both DISH and DirecTV will be using MPEG4 for HD tranmissions. None of the receivers that you mentioned in your post are HD receivers so you point (about MPGE4) isn't valid. You do bring up some other good points though. I really can't understand why DISH requires ALL subscribers to pay an installation fee for a 522. I know that they want it done right but a lot of us can do it better than a lot of installers.


MPEG wouldnt be a issue for SD for 5 to 10 years.........

I havve been told that too many boxes are sent out and NEVER activated....

they are just left sitting on a shelf. this could easily be avoided, send a promo box, not activated within 2 weeks gets a big charge....

I am as bad as them, have a 322 and 522 sitting here in the box, havent gotten around to activating. Actually one or both are goiing to live in the basenent where I am clkeaning and rearranging things....


----------



## SimpleSimon

1A12 said:


> 522 TV2 is not stereo.


Wrong. The book is wrong, the output is right.


----------



## n0qcu

What Simon said is correct. The TV2 output on the 522 is MTS STEREO.


----------



## tooslo

I currently own a 7200 and would like to upgrade to the 522. I am OK with the lease and $99 install fee since I do need to have a second cable run and I will not do it myself. I just called for the 522 upgrade (800-333-dish) and was told that installation would be $149. Also, that's what it says on dishnetwork.com. Did the price go up? Or am I missing something?


----------



## obrienaj

tooslo said:


> I currently own a 7200 and would like to upgrade to the 522. I am OK with the lease and $99 install fee since I do need to have a second cable run and I will not do it myself. I just called for the 522 upgrade (800-333-dish) and was told that installation would be $149. Also, that's what it says on dishnetwork.com. Did the price go up? Or am I missing something?


They told me that it was $99, as of 10 PM last night. They had to "look" to see if I was "qualified", whatever that means.


----------



## oldanbo

I went to my Dish account on 2/1/05 and saw that I could upgrade(?) to a 522 for $49 so I printed the page and showed it to my banker(Mrs.). She said lets think about it. OK.

I went back again around the middle of this month and the price had increased to $99.

Looked again 2 days ago and the price is now $149. Same account, we only have one.

Nothing has changed on our account. We've had top180 and distant locals for about 7 years now.

I am not sure if I would want a 522 to replace my 721 cuz we want HD. We had 
HD locals on cable for about a month and loved it. We finally dropped cable, never stopped Dish, because the UI sucked and the remote too. Drove both of us nuts. Love the 30 second skip on Dish.

Anyway, has anybody else noticed this price Chang for the upgrade on their account?


----------



## Poosh

I'm the same way the first and a day or two after it said $49 bucks but that installation charges may also apply in fine little print. Then later it said $99 bucks Now recently in the last couple of days it is saying $149.


----------

